# signs of attraction



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

What do you gals do when you're around someone you're attracted to, but too shy to show it? What are sure fire signals a shy girl could be interested, and want you to make the first move? Like stuff she can't hide but just sort of comes out..tone of voice, etc., anything.

Just for fun, guys can chime in too...


Thanks!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This should be an interesting topic. I think a female would have to hold a flashing neon sign in front of my face, because I'd be completely clueless.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Njodis said:


> This should be an interesting topic. I think a female would have to hold a flashing neon sign in front of my face, because I'd be completely clueless.


Same here plus if I think I see a sign I try to rationalize what it actually meant too much like I don't really believe it was one.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

She'd have to look at me a lot, without a disgusted look on her face. And show more interest in me (talking, smiling, etc) than other people. and maybe flash me.. something that says "Open for Business".


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

zengirl said:


> What are sure fire signals a shy girl could be interested, and want you to make the first move?


Well, for me it's never looking at the person and leaving the room as soon as the person walks in. It's also darting around the corner when this person is seen in the area. Pretending to be totally enthralled by a lame back issue of "National Geographic" is also a sure signal.

I should probably work on that.


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

I know girls are interested when they: make eye contact with you for longer than the norm, hang around you while twirling/adjusting their hair, and laugh at your dumb jokes when they're not funny. As for shy girls: they look down and blush/smile when you make eye contact with them or they throw these coy sideway glances at your way. There may be more but these are the signs I notice. Shy girls are definitely at an disadvantage because of their subtler cues.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Meta Ridley said:


> Njodis said:
> 
> 
> > This should be an interesting topic. I think a female would have to hold a flashing neon sign in front of my face, because I'd be completely clueless.
> ...


Yeah I do that too. I always assume that if I'm getting attention, they're just being friendly.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

No "signals" will work for me. I am clueless receiving them and I have no idea how to send any "signals" either. 

The only way I would know if a girl likes me, is if she simply says so.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember a year or so back when I was in hospital, a couple of nurses would chat to me a lot, a lot more than the other guys in the ward. 
One went a bit further (or at least I saw it as that), it was as if she couldn't take her eyes off me. 
This was all very weird for me, of course I couldn't believe anyone would actually be interested in me. 
I didn't say anything, or try and see if there really was some attraction there. To be honest I probably wouldn't know how to. 

I'm kicking myself now :sigh


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

The most obvious signal, I think, is to find some excuse to touch him during a conversation. Touch him briefly, like on the shoulder, knee, or hand. Or touch his clothing. Brush some lint away, pull off a string, straighten his collar. And smile sweetly when you do it. If you want to up the ante, look him deep in the eyes when you do it too. I've seen girls do this a lot. They also sit closer than they normally would.

This would take some guts, for a shy girl to do, but most guys get the message loud and clear. Physical clues are stronger than verbal ones. Be prepared for the "pull-away" if he doesn't feel the same about you, and try not to take it personally.

Eye contact is a good sign too. I noticed that lust/love puts a twinkle in people's eyes. Their eyes are bright and happy, and they can't look away. It's almost like their hypnotized. They also smile a lot. They look pleasant, like they're on a cloud.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

^ I agree with all of those... Also, a surefire sign is when the girl laughs at all your attempts to be witty, making you think that you're a lot funnier than you actually are.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Some things that are recognizable
Playful hitting in a OMG you did not say that way
Laughing at a guys jokes even when they aren't THAT funny
Some playful touching
Twirling the hair
Asking questions
Hugging when he walks in the room
Smiling
Comments like OMG isn't he hot and then stay away you're going to get me in trouble 
Cute nicknames like loverboy

Those are some indicators of interest. =) Me as a dude I just assume everyones into me.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

whiteclouds said:


> The most obvious signal, I think, is to find some excuse to touch him during a conversation. Touch him briefly, like on the shoulder, knee, or hand. Or touch his clothing. Brush some lint away, pull off a string, straighten his collar.


 I do this. Either that or spend more time with the person than I normally would. I've only done these things less than a handful of times in my life and yet no one seems to get the hint. Guess this means I'll need to up the game a little. Still, I think short of coming out and saying something to my target (whoever that may be) will just be clueless anyway.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> and maybe flash me..


yeah, that would be a good sign for me too. :b


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

dez said:


> I've only done these things less than a handful of times in my life and yet no one seems to get the hint.


It depends on how you say it really. If a girl came to me, say, at where I work (where I deal with customers), and she was just a regular customer...i'm helping her with what she needs, and she she said something like 'Oh, you have a thread on your back, let me get that off' (and did it while saying that), with no other clues really...i'd honestly probably think it was more of a favor. Part of me would think "hmm, maybe she likes me? Ehh I dont know...probably was just a favor - trying to be nice, I wont try anything unless she gives me more hints"

Sounds stupid maybe...but I probably would think of it as a favor. 'Hmm just doing me a favor - thanks!'. Its pretty easy to tell if a girl is interested, though. So i'm sure if one is providing enough clues, and the final 'touch' (literally) is doing something like the above example I mentioned, then i'm sure i'd get the hint.

If you REALLY want to get our attention, and this would be a 'no doubt' in my mind (prior clues or not), would be, say (in the middle of a conversation or question) ' wow its soooo cold in here! feel my hand i'm freezing! '. I personally wouldn't find that weird at all, in fact i'd find it pretty cute (and a definite sign that very likely she's interested - assuming you appear happy/cheerful about it).

Dont make it appear more as a favor than something personal, in my opinion. Favor gets you a 50/50 shot at us thinking its hinting at something. Its good, but not the best. Personal, like the 'cold' example I provided above, is basically a guarantee we'll know. If a guy doesnt tell by that (and you just met the guy, so its not like you're friends or anything - you've only talked for a few minutes), then he's totally lost far far away.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

i don't think it would matter what anyone did, as soon as I see something remotely close to anything anyone here said I'd tell myself I'm being full of it. If anyone is looking at me I assume it's in disgust or their judging me. Pretty self conscious.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

When I like someone I get really clingy and always ask them where they've been and stuff and get mad if they talk about other girls.


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> When I like someone I get really clingy and always ask them where they've been and stuff and get mad if they talk about other girls.


So when you like someone, you do your best to scare them away? :um


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I act as I don't like them.Never look at them,try to avoid them and so on.Not on purpose,but I just don't know what do to and get nervous. 

And I'm wondering why I can't get a boyfriend? :lol


----------



## Beetlebum (Sep 24, 2006)

From my own experience ..

*1* (and by far). When a woman plays with her hair.
*2*. Asks question after question on a broad range of subjects.
*3*. Compliments, e.g. "You look smart today" - obvious I know, but sometimes we can easily brush them off as being friendly.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

embers said:


> What do you gals do when you're around someone you're attracted to, but too shy to show it? What are sure fire signals a shy girl could be interested, and want you to make the first move? Like stuff she can't hide but just sort of comes out..tone of voice, etc., anything.
> 
> Just for fun, guys can chime in too...
> 
> Thanks!!


The social anxiety ways of showing i like you....

run away

pretend to act all cool like i don't like you

glance at you a few times then if you glance at me put a made face up

basically all the stuff that shows i don't like you but really i do because i'm just too scared if you were to come over here and talk to me


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Naitzmic said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > When I like someone I get really clingy and always ask them where they've been and stuff and get mad if they talk about other girls.
> ...


I don't do it to scare them away I just don't want guys I like to be into other girls...I'd like it if a guy was clingy with me (as long as he fit what else I wanted in a mate). It would make me most happy if he was jealous and really didn't like me talking to other guys.


----------

